
Starbucks Redesigns it's Logo : An Illustrated History - imjustcreative
http://imjustcreative.com/starbucks-redesigns-the-siren-logo-an-illustrated-history/2011/01/05/
======
Jun8
Required reading: How Starbucks got rid of the mermaid when they opened their
stores there: <http://www.pulitzer.org/archives/6654> (they put it back after
three months).

------
eddieparker
apostrophe's

